# Basmati Mystery



## laz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi. I recently bought an enormous bag of Basmati rice from Costco. The first time I made it in our rice cooker it was wonderful; the aroma of it cooking filled the house and we all loved the flavor.

Unfortunately, I made it again last night and it was terrible! I think I rinsed it more this time, and perhaps the 1st time it sat longer in the rice cooker before cooking.

What do you think happened? Last night it seemed to have almost no aroma or flavor.

Thanks,

Laz

p.s. There are also was about two weeks between the batches of rice, but that shouldn't matter, should it?


----------



## GLC (Jan 18, 2012)

Okay. Some gueses. Bacillus cereus is a bacteria that affects rice and other cereals in storage. It can lie dormant as spores for a very long time, as can most bacteria spores. It's normally only a problem with cooked rice where it's held at a temperature favorable to the spores. Aspergillus flavus is a fungus that also afflicts a number of products, including rice. Fermentation in rice with higher moisture content is also a problem. 

Overall, I'd say the rice spoiled. Perhaps the deeper layers bore some higher moisture, and the top was dry enough to be okay. Minor differences in cooking time and rinsing should not affect aroma or flavor dramatically. My inclination with something like this is to take the warning and dump the rest. Aside from the flavor problem, there's the possibility of illness, if it's a pathogen.


----------



## slett (Jan 18, 2012)

The rumor from my Indian neighbor at the cottage is to let the rice soak for a bit after rinsing.  I always cook my basmati open pot style. BIG pot of water, boil for 8-9 min and then strain add butter or ghee.  Then I put it in a casserole dish in a warm oven until I'm ready to serve.  But I don't have a rice cooker.


----------



## GLC (Jan 18, 2012)

That's the thing. There are so many variations on prep methods, and I've done them all except rice cooker, and have never had any of them, even the botched ones, completely spoil the taste. The texture can suffer significantly, but it always has the characteristic taste.


----------



## slett (Jan 18, 2012)

GLC said:
			
		

> That's the thing. There are so many variations on prep methods, and I've done them all except rice cooker, and have never had any of them, even the botched ones, completely spoil the taste. The texture can suffer significantly, but it always has the characteristic taste.



I will admit the first few tries I had some pretty mushy rice!  That's why the 8 min open pot is my best result so far.  Still a little sticky but I think truly fluffy basmati is a some sort of Indian secret.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2012)

slett said:


> I will admit the first few tries I had some pretty mushy rice!  That's why the 8 min open pot is my best result so far.  Still a little sticky but I think truly fluffy basmati is a some sort of Indian secret.



I get truly fluffy basmati, but I use brown basmati. I rinse; put in the pot; add twice as much water as rice; add 1/4 tsp salt; bring to a boil; let it boil for 7 minutes (that's what works on this stove); put the lid on; and simmer for about 30 minutes.

I tried omitting the salt, because we had a guest who has high blood pressure, but it wasn't as fluffy and it was a bit sticky. It took me several times to figure out that it was the lack of salt doing it.


----------



## GLC (Jan 18, 2012)

I know there's a debate about rinsing rice, but I find that with most rices, rincing improves the final product by it being more uniform, less clumping. And since I rinse rice, I notice that some rices show little effect on the rinse water, and some need four or five rinses before the water gets close to clear. 

So I rinse thoroughly, bring rice and water to a light boil and turn off the fire and let it sit with the lid on. It seems to help to not have the hot pot surface working on the rice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 18, 2012)

I cook all grains in the rice cooker...I'm talking about hot cereals. There is a bit of a learning curve.  I have not done Basmati, yet.  But have had no problems thus far with any type I have used.  Basmati seems to be a bit more delicate, I would use about 25% less water.


----------



## GLC (Jan 18, 2012)

Interesting observation, because I've seen it written that one meaning of the name Basmati is "the soft rice."


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jan 18, 2012)

My first step would be to cook the rice following the package directions.

My next step would be to adjust the water balance and maybe cooking time. Recognizing that most rice requires a uniform steam cooking medium, I would refrain from peeking into the pan too often (or at all; my rule is never look even once).

Finally, upon obtaining successful rice I would adapt it to a rice cooker. Sometimes rice cookers can be fairly harsh and unyielding, and you have to adjust your ingredients/proportions before you send the robot off on its mission.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 18, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I cook all grains in the rice cooker...I'm talking about hot cereals. There is a bit of a learning curve.  I have not done Basmati, yet.  But have had no problems thus far with any type I have used.  Basmati seems to be a bit more delicate, I would use about 25% less water.



I don't know about white basmati, but brown basmati is more forgiving than regular, long grain, brown rice. DH was asked to turn off the rice while I was out grocery shopping. He forgot. I got home more than an hour after the rice should have been done. It was fine, albeit a little bit crispy on the bottom, but we like that.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jan 19, 2012)

I have tried tons of different rices in rice cooker and never had this happen. I also store rices for up to year before using them. I go 2-1 for Brown Basmati (my fav right now) and a bit less water for white.(about 1 3/4- 1). Maybe your taste buds were just off for the night. Did you use the same water? That can effect it. Did you serve with totally different dishes?


----------

